# Mail mit Ant SSL-Problem



## Andron (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich versuche eine Mail mit Ant zu verschicken.
Das klappt aber nicht.
Bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
BUILD FAILED
/cvsroot/Java/App/nightlyBuild/nightlybuild.xml:73: Problem while sending mime mail:
        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.email.MimeMailer.send(MimeMailer.java:229)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.email.EmailTask.execute(EmailTask.java:548)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.UnknownElement.execute(UnknownElement.java:275)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:364)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:341)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.performTasks(Target.java:369)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeSortedTargets(Project.java:1216)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTarget(Project.java:1185)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.DefaultExecutor.executeTargets(DefaultExecutor.java:40)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTargets(Project.java:1068)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Main.runBuild(Main.java:668)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Main.startAnt(Main.java:187)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher.run(Launcher.java:246)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher.main(Launcher.java:67)
Caused by: javax.mail.MessagingException: Exception reading response;
  nested exception is:
        javax.net.ssl.SSLHandshakeException: Server chose unsupported or disabled protocol: SSLv3
        at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.readServerResponse(SMTPTransport.java:1611)
        at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.openServer(SMTPTransport.java:1369)
        at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.protocolConnect(SMTPTransport.java:412)
        at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:310)
        at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:169)
        at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:118)
        at javax.mail.Transport.send0(Transport.java:188)
        at javax.mail.Transport.send(Transport.java:118)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.email.MimeMailer.send(MimeMailer.java:227)
        ... 13 more
Caused by: javax.net.ssl.SSLHandshakeException: Server chose unsupported or disabled protocol: SSLv3
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverHello(ClientHandshaker.java:222)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(ClientHandshaker.java:96)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Handshaker.java:495)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Handshaker.java:433)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(SSLSocketImpl.java:818)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(SSLSocketImpl.java:1030)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readDataRecord(SSLSocketImpl.java:678)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.AppInputStream.read(AppInputStream.java:75)
        at com.sun.mail.util.TraceInputStream.read(TraceInputStream.java:110)
        at java.io.BufferedInputStream.fill(BufferedInputStream.java:218)
        at java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:235)
        at com.sun.mail.util.LineInputStream.readLine(LineInputStream.java:88)
        at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.readServerResponse(SMTPTransport.java:1589)
        ... 21 more
--- Nested Exception ---
javax.mail.MessagingException: Exception reading response;
  nested exception is:
        javax.net.ssl.SSLHandshakeException: Server chose unsupported or disabled protocol: SSLv3
        at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.readServerResponse(SMTPTransport.java:1611)
        at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.openServer(SMTPTransport.java:1369)
        at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.protocolConnect(SMTPTransport.java:412)
        at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:310)
        at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:169)
        at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:118)
        at javax.mail.Transport.send0(Transport.java:188)
        at javax.mail.Transport.send(Transport.java:118)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.email.MimeMailer.send(MimeMailer.java:227)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.email.EmailTask.execute(EmailTask.java:548)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.UnknownElement.execute(UnknownElement.java:275)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:364)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:341)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.performTasks(Target.java:369)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeSortedTargets(Project.java:1216)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTarget(Project.java:1185)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.DefaultExecutor.executeTargets(DefaultExecutor.java:40)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTargets(Project.java:1068)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Main.runBuild(Main.java:668)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Main.startAnt(Main.java:187)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher.run(Launcher.java:246)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher.main(Launcher.java:67)
Caused by: javax.net.ssl.SSLHandshakeException: Server chose unsupported or disabled protocol: SSLv3
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverHello(ClientHandshaker.java:222)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(ClientHandshaker.java:96)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Handshaker.java:495)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Handshaker.java:433)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(SSLSocketImpl.java:818)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(SSLSocketImpl.java:1030)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readDataRecord(SSLSocketImpl.java:678)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.AppInputStream.read(AppInputStream.java:75)
        at com.sun.mail.util.TraceInputStream.read(TraceInputStream.java:110)
        at java.io.BufferedInputStream.fill(BufferedInputStream.java:218)
        at java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:235)
        at com.sun.mail.util.LineInputStream.readLine(LineInputStream.java:88)
        at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.readServerResponse(SMTPTransport.java:1589)
        ... 21 more

Total time: 3 seconds
```

Mein Target im build.xml sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
<target name="sendmail">
	<mail mailhost="<host>" 
		mailport="465" subject="Test build" 
		password="<password>" user="<username>"
		messagemimetype="text/plain"
		ssl="true">
  	   <from address="<from>"/>
  	   <to address="<to>"/>
  	   <message>The ${buildname} nightly build has completed</message>
	</mail>
   </target>
```

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Andron (11. Januar 2008)

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------

